# How to.......



## kasol (Apr 1, 2013)

Hy to all,

i have can am outlander 650 EFI 2007,

and i want to know if there is any way to restor to zero the engian houre gauge ?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Buy a new one..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Buy a new one..


Agreed^^^

However my renegade shows Total Engine Hours and it also shows a trip mode for hours made out on a ride.....I can reset the trip one, but the Total isn't changable. I dont know if the outtys are that way or not.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Total engine hours is just like total miles - same as a car odometer it is meant to be an indicator for total useage of the machine/vehicle. 

No way to reset it. A new ECU & pod might get the job done, but I believe the dealers are supposed to input the old mileage/hours when the set the key match during install.


----------

